# Toilet troubles



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Just thought I might share this with you. 

Got the camper out 2 weeks ago to go away for a short holiday. I had bought a new seal for the toilet so I thought just a quick job to change it. 
I went to remove the cassette and it would not come out, I tried flicking the handle inside the van that open the trap as some times it has not completely shut and that stops the cassette coming out. 

On closer inspection I found the widget that slides the cover back as you insert the cassette was not letting the cassette slide out. 
(I have pointed it out with a stick in the picture). 

It turned out that it was dry and not sliding up the moulding in the cover 

By gently lifting it with a long screwdriver I was able to with draw the cassette. I have put a small daub of vasiline on the cover where the widget goes and had no more trouble with it while away. 

Also I had notice that the cover before I changed the seal would slide out very easily and nearly lost it once while emptying the cassette. After the seal change the seal pushes against the cover and holds it in place quite firmly. So if your cover is loose it may indicate it is time to replace the seal. 

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think I probably need to replace the seal on ours - that's the ring that goes round the opening, rather than the flat disc that rises to meet it?

Is it necessary to replace the disc from time to time? I think we have a slight leakage between the two, but this may be caused by a build-up of calcium deposit. I've tried cleaning it with lemon and it's greatly improved.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I think they recommend spraying with a silicone based lubricant once in a while to keep things moving, did this regularly with my cassette and was lucky to have no problems.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The seal is the rubber ring not the blade under it. Try something stronger to clean the blade. I use acid for descaling the kettle. It wont hurt the blade as it is plastic.
Then put silicon spray on the blade and it will stay clean longer.

Renewing the rubber seal is easy just 6 screws all the instruction come with the seal. Cost around £11.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

inkey-2008 said:


> Just thought I might share this with you.
> 
> Got the camper out 2 weeks ago to go away for a short holiday. I had bought a new seal for the toilet so I thought just a quick job to change it.
> I went to remove the cassette and it would not come out, I tried flicking the handle inside the van that open the trap as some times it has not completely shut and that stops the cassette coming out.
> ...


I can see the problem clearly Andy, there a great big branch in the way, I'm surprised you didn't notice it, I reckon if you pull that out it'll work fine, IMHO of course, let us know if it works.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I thought it was supposed to be there, It has been to Spain and back a few times.

Andy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks peaky and inky - sorry I missed your posts.

Yes, I use the lubricant spray, but I'm just thinking - we've 2 cassettes, so maybe one gets all the spray and the other gives all the trouble!!



Kev_n_Liz said:


> I can see the problem clearly Andy, there a great big branch in the way, I'm surprised you didn't notice it, I reckon if you pull that out it'll work fine, IMHO of course, let us know if it works.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JWW said:


> we've 2 cassettes, so maybe one gets all the spray and the other gives all the trouble!!


IMHO I'd spray both of them.

You know what they say about people who have two cassettes don't you.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> IMHO I'd spray both of them.


Yep - I obviously need to get them both out at the same time and do that.



> You know what they say about people who have two cassettes don't you.


No - enlighten me!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They're full of :lol: :lol: :lol: I should resist more OK, going now, sorry....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I didn't take offence - just haven't been online! I should have worked that out for myself!

Seriously though, having 2 cassettes more than halves the worry of 'where/when can we find somewhere to empty?' - makes free-camping much more do-able.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JWW said:


> I didn't take offence - just haven't been online! I should have worked that out for myself!
> 
> Seriously though, having 2 cassettes more than halves the worry of 'where/when can we find somewhere to empty?' - makes free-camping much more do-able.


It's where to put the offending one, once it's full yuk.   :? :?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, it's just as secure (non-smelly) in the garage as it is in the bathroom. Though I guess if you don't have a garage.....

No, I don't think I'd like it sitting about inside.


----------

